

Amazon has a plan for thousands of drones to fill the sky - bcn
http://www.vox.com/2015/8/3/9090829/amazon-drone-plan

======
matheweis
I don't know anyone who works for Amazon... especially in this department, but
if I did, I'd recommend a staged approach.

Medium (small GA) sized drones, and "drone ports" aka numerous, smaller,
autonomous-only, airports would probably be a much easier sell to the FAA than
door-to-door drones. The traffic issues would be much easier, and they would
also be a better fit with the current airspace.

You need this piece of the puzzle for door-to-door delivery anyway, why not do
this instead of jumping right to the more controversial low altitude drones?

------
skorecky
Even if amazon manages to get all of this approved. Does anyone really want to
listen to that annoying hum of drones flying over head all day?

